# Services similar to Colmex?



## foxghoul (29 March 2015)

This platform is really nice...It's a shame I don't really trust this service.

Really I just need to know whether or not there are any other similar services out there? In terms of being able to buy/short at whichever price you place

The idea of having a massive gap in price (Spread) trading through IG, etc, is a little discouraging..


----------



## foxghoul (31 March 2015)

I'm guessing nobody knows?


----------

